# edible plants



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Is there a book or better yet a web site that shows edible plants in michigan?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

InTheRiver said:


> Is there a book or better yet a web site that shows edible plants in michigan?


Here's a few books: 

Edible Wild Plants of Michigan

Edible Plants of North America

Instant Guide to Edible Plants

Edible Plants

Edible Wild Plants of Easten/Central North America


----------

